# Need advice on driving through Mexico



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

My boyfriend is currently in Oaxaca but is returning to the US in 2 weeks However, he wants he and I both to return to Mexico in about 6 months. His family is in a small town north of Puerto Escondido named San Jose Chacalapa, Oaxaca. I am not nervous at all about being in his town I know that area is safe. My concern is he wants us to drive back there in a few months instead of flying, because he wants to take his truck. I am very scared of driving through the border states to get there, very worried about car-jackings and that sort of thing. We are in Alabama so we would be crossing near Matamoras I believe. Any advice on which routes we should take to get to Oaxaca? And any other travel tips, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any advice for you past Monterrey. I have driven from Monterrey back to Winston Salem NC 3 times and the Monterrey to Laredo stretch is a breeze. You can take the rt85 toll road the whole way an it is very safe. I would not advise crossing at Matamoras and traveling through Tamaulipas. That state is very dangerous. If you cross at Laredo its much safer IMHO and the customs and immigration is there as well as the vehicle import office for his temporary importation of his truck. Once you cross at Laredo, you will only drive through Tamp. for about 15 -20 minutes before you cross into Nuevo Leon and down 85.

That is where I must stop with the advice since have never driven south of Monterrey, however I would like to follow this thread because I will be driving to Mexico City in the next few months during my relocation from Monterrey. My wife and I have family and property in Puerto Escondido as well as Rio Grande (about 45 minutes West of PE). We will be making that trek (to PE) quite a bit once we relocate to Mexico City.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Sorry I don't have any advice for you past Monterrey. I have driven from Monterrey back to Winston Salem NC 3 times and the Monterrey to Laredo stretch is a breeze. You can take the rt85 toll road the whole way an it is very safe. I would not advise crossing at Matamoras and traveling through Tamaulipas. That state is very dangerous. If you cross at Laredo its much safer IMHO and the customs and immigration is there as well as the vehicle import office for his temporary importation of his truck. Once you cross at Laredo, you will only drive through Tamp. for about 15 -20 minutes before you cross into Nuevo Leon and down 85.
> 
> That is where I must stop with the advice since have never driven south of Monterrey, however I would like to follow this thread because I will be driving to Mexico City in the next few months during my relocation from Monterrey. My wife and I have family and property in Puerto Escondido as well as Rio Grande (about 45 minutes West of PE). We will be making that trek (to PE) quite a bit once we relocate to Mexico City.



My wife and I frequently drive from Querétaro to the states via Monterrey. We cross at Laredo because it is convenient for us. We have not had any problems with border crossings, or with travel from Qro to the border. The road south of Monterrey is no diferent than the road from Monterrey to the border; it is big, bright, well marked, well maintained, lots of travelers, lots of Pemex gas stations...you get the picture. The only problems we have ever encountered have been occasional enterprising attendants at gas stations who will attempt to extract a few hundred extra pesos from you. You can easily prevent this by paying very close attention to every detail of every gas purchase. 

Having said all the above, I am not stating that Laredo is your preferred point of crossing, simply that it is my preferred point, and I am happy with it. You will undoubtedly receive other feedback recommending crossing further south, and I can't refute that, to each his own. Overall, the the hwy system, toll roads, in Mexico are quite safe and efficient, and can make the miles (ok, the kilometers) disappear quite rapidly. 

On a personal note, I hope you have a beautiful, uneventful trip and a grand visit.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> My wife and I frequently drive from Querétaro to the states via Monterrey. We cross at Laredo because it is convenient for us. We have not had any problems with border crossings, or with travel from Qro to the border. The road south of Monterrey is no diferent than the road from Monterrey to the border; it is big, bright, well marked, well maintained, lots of travelers, lots of Pemex gas stations...you get the picture. The only problems we have ever encountered have been occasional enterprising attendants at gas stations who will attempt to extract a few hundred extra pesos from you. You can easily prevent this by paying very close attention to every detail of every gas purchase.
> 
> Having said all the above, I am not stating that Laredo is your preferred point of crossing, simply that it is my preferred point, and I am happy with it. You will undoubtedly receive other feedback recommending crossing further south, and I can't refute that, to each his own. Overall, the the hwy system, toll roads, in Mexico are quite safe and efficient, and can make the miles (ok, the kilometers) disappear quite rapidly.
> 
> On a personal note, I hope you have a beautiful, uneventful trip and a grand visit.


Ken- Did you take rt 57 from QRO to Monterrey then hopped on 85 north? I am in planning stages still for the drive to DF.

I was looking for a good route for the OP but there are not straight shots from the border to Puerto from what I can tell, but I have never driven it.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We like to cross at Los Indios which is the Harlingen crossing and take the more scenic/less toll route to Ciudad Victoria and then San Luis Potosi but for a 1st time, you might be more comfortable with the more heavily travelled toll route.
By the way, you can use Ruta Punta a Punta like mapquest for Nuevo Laredo to your destination in Oaxaca.
This route does start at Laredo/Nuevo Laredo and goes south toward Monterrey. Most of this section is a toll road(85D) with a very good rest area just past the toll booth.
After leaving the toll road you will be back on 85 for a couple km's where you look for the signs for Saltillo. This puts you on the Monterrey bypass. When this ends still follow the signs for Saltillo(I prefer the new cuota vs libre). As you approach Saltillo you will see signs for Matehuala. You follow these south(57 & 57D) toward Matehuala. As you approach Matehuala, you will see signs for San Luis Potosi, including the Matehuala bypass/cuota.
Again as you approach San Luis Potosi, you will see signs to take the bypass toward Queretaro & Mexico. BTW, there is also a good rest stop on this bypass just before the toll booth.
You then get back on 57 toward Queretaro. As you approach Queretaro(I think about km20) they are building a new interchange to the Queretaro bypass to Mexico. You want to head toward Mexico. This then puts you back on 57 which you follow till the interchange to the new Norte around Mexico City. People miss this and a problem. The signs will say Tula & Pachuga/Puebla. You want Pachuga/Puebla. BTW, they are building a Pemex on the Norte but not sure if finished. Because a long way without gas stations, we usually stop and fill up at the Pemex between the north/south lanes south of San Juan del Rio. Take the Norte till ends at the east west highway where you head east toward Puebla. Go past Puebla till you see the highway south to Oaxaca. I've never driven much outside Oaxaca toward Puerto Escondido but certainly see the signs.
My guess is that if you overnighted in Laredo, you would have two more nights on the road. The 1st could be Queretaro or if want less driving with the border crossing, San Luis Potosi. The problem with staying in Queretaro is that all of the hotels are basically south of the Mexico bypass. The exception is a no tell motel about km41 on the right, Las Palmas I believe. If you are comfortable with this, they are certainly secure for vehicles. The 2nd night would be in Oaxaca City I expect. Then toward Puerto Escondido. BTW, we have friends that go this way one direction and the other they do the scenic route through Zihuatenejo & Acapulco but expect that you want the most direct.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Ken- Did you take rt 57 from QRO to Monterrey then hopped on 85 north? I am in planning stages still for the drive to DF.
> 
> I was looking for a good route for the OP but there are not straight shots from the border to Puerto from what I can tell, but I have never driven it.


Yeap, the trip is broken down into nice little 2 or 3 hour sprints, Qro to SLP, SLP to Mateuala, Mateuala to Monterrey, Monterrey to Laredo.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks guys for the good info, I have one question however, since I am new to all of this, I have seen this mentioned in a few threads what exactly does "no tell motels" mean. Thanks again, and apologies, since all this is so new to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A place for a tryst.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> Ken- Did you take rt 57 from QRO to Monterrey then hopped on 85 north? I am in planning stages still for the drive to DF.
> 
> I was looking for a good route for the OP but there are not straight shots from the border to Puerto from what I can tell, but I have never driven it.


Yes, I think this is the route we need to take as well, my boyfriend says you actually pass Chacalapa, on your way through to Puerto Escondido. I am going to write down these directions, and I have looked at a map and I think we would be better crossing at Nuevo Laredo into Monterrey thru to San Luis Potosi, and into Queretarothen I guess into Cuidad Mexico, a short ways into Puebla and on into Oaxaca. I am having problems with these roads on mapquest. Is this road a straight shot? Thanks so much for all the help


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks I have checked the travel state site too the advise not driving through Tamaulipas as well, so we will surely cross at Nuevo Laredo and into Monterrey. I know my trip is a few months away but I want to be well prepared


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What we call, "no tell motels", are qiote common on the outskirts of all Mexican cities, but not necessarily visible from the toll roads. They are usually identified by closed walls with a jog inside the gate, preventing any view of the inside. They are very secure, with private parking at your room; often a closed garage or masked 'cochera'. Rooms tend to be spotless and may have a lazy susan facility for ordering food. TV programming may be ....... well, never mind.
It would be wise to walk your pet and take your evening meal before checking in, as some of them don't have keys for the door between the garage and room, since they don't expect you to be comming and going (pun intended). Be sure to specify a full 12 hours, as clients may often use these motels for less time. 
In any case, they tend to be spotless, discreet enough that they may not actually see you or your pet, and more economical than other places.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Lorij said:


> Yes, I think this is the route we need to take as well....... I have looked at a map and I think we would be better crossing at Nuevo Laredo into Monterrey thru to San Luis Potosi,........


Three years ago, (I realize a lot may have changed in three years), we were in South Padre Island, on our way down to Zihuatanejo. We were also concerned about which border crossing to take. We asked a half dozen South Padre Island locals - all Mexican-Americans - which crossing they would recommend for safety reasons. We thought they would recommend crossing at one of the smaller towns, but everyone told us that Brownsville/Matamoros was the safest.
Matamoros was crawling with Army troops. We had an uneventful drive south to Ciudad Victoria/San Luis Potosi/Queretaro and south.
Another year we crossed at Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras and took Mex. 57 all the way south via Monclova/Matehuala/San Luis Potosi, etc. 
We enjoyed the $100+ US savings on toll roads over our usual Nogales/Mazatlan/Guadalajara route south.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

The advice to by pass Tamaulipas, especially from someone who lives in Monterrey, borders on the absurd since you are coming from Alabama. I have a friend from Alabama whom I would send you an address, if you private mailed me, who can give you restaurants reviews all the way to Catemaco. Besides saying that he claims the best seafood platter is in Soto de Marina, the rest is his story. This man and his wife have been spending winter here for 4 years and knows the truth.

Tamaulipas had a bad spell a couple years ago where as Nuevo León has had problems for years and even up to the past month, Monterrey in paticular due to it being a large city with people making lots of money. 
Even the Guad area has seen some bad things in the recent past, but when has Tamaulipas been in the news lately for problems, beside Interpol looking for a past governor or two or three.
Toll roads in Mexico can be very expensive, I would not be surprised that if you stayed on toll roads as much as possible it could cost you a couple hundred dollars one way. Use something like MapQuest to plot different routes. Saving time means more money, saving money means more time.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Again, use Ruta Punta a Punta. You will need state/city start and finish pairs but gives you the route, time, mileage, and tolls. You can try entering Nuevo Laredo/Tamaulipas as a start and compare to entering say Matamoros/Tamaulipas and see what it gives you to compare.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I have also crossed at Los Indios, 10 miles west of Matamoros, on the way to and from Houston many times in the past 5 years. The last time being just last month. We even slept on the bridge at Tampico in a small RV. We like the coast road for it's scenic beauty, less mileage and few tolls. We have never felt any fear for our safety. Many travelers on the East coast stop in our park here in Catemaco every year and report the same thing.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> The advice to by pass Tamaulipas, especially from someone who lives in Monterrey, borders on the absurd since you are coming from Alabama.


The advice was given due to the ease of getting on the 85 south toll road from Laredo. Due to the current events in the last week, I don't think that Monterrey/Nuevo Leon is all that much more dangerous than any other part of Mexico especially if you a driving straight through it on a toll road.

Not really absurd if you think about it. It was solid advice IMHO.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I happen to enjoy the more scenic route from Los Indios, through Valle Hermoso to Ciudad Victoria and San Luis Potosi and plan to drive up Thursday but to tell a 1st time driver that the highway/toll complex via Nueve Laredo to Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Luis Potosi a good option is not absurd. We have about 30 expats in our little town that frequently drive to the border. We are almost evenly split between those that enjoy the scenic route to Los Indios or Matamoros and those that feel more comfortable with the highway/toll route to Nuevo Laredo. This includes a large group that go to Houston that is right on the road from Alabama to Mexico.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the good advice guys. I am sure the scenic routes are lovely, and also faster, as well as they would save us some money on the toll roads. However, since it will be my first time driving down I think I would feel more comfortable on highways that are more heavily populated than those that are not. Also I would assume its safer to travel in the day time than at night, right? I am going to compare some different routes and really appreciate all the help, thanks!


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

*Safer?*

Personally, I hate driving long distances at night--anywhere! The toll roads are pretty well lit though, have good signage, and often there is very little traffic, probably your best bet given your concern. But do try the scenic route(s) when you're ready. Also, buy gas when your tank gets down to, say, a quarter full. Fill it up.

Scenic or otherwise, you don't want to go through big cities. Bypass them. You can waste a lot of time in traffic in most cities. (Sound like home?)


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you use 57 south make sure that you take the Puebla bypass around Mexico City (unless, of course, you want to visit Mexico City). 

There is an exit for 57D to Puebla some 40 miles before you get to the outskirts of the Mexico City metropolitan area. If you stay on 57D to Mexico City (yes, Mexico loves to give multiple highways the exact same number!??!) , it turns into "El Periferico" and you get right into the guts of DF and the traffic can be incredibly bad sometimes.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

circle110 said:


> If you use 57 south make sure that you take the Puebla bypass around Mexico City (unless, of course, you want to visit Mexico City).
> 
> There is an exit for 57D to Puebla some 40 miles before you get to the outskirts of the Mexico City metropolitan area. If you stay on 57D to Mexico City (yes, Mexico loves to give multiple highways the exact same number!??!) , it turns into "El Periferico" and you get right into the guts of DF and the traffic can be incredibly bad sometimes.


The bypass is called the Norte. As I said in earlier posts, it comes up quickly and easy to meet. When you start seeing signs for Tula, start looking for the Norte. You will want direction Puebla when get to the ticket booth. BTW, you will need the ticket at the other end to pay.

I never suggest people drive between cities at night. I have got caught ti the winter with early sunset but got off as fast as possible. If it isn't cows on the road, or rocks, or people thant think they see better at night, or drunks, it is someone throwing a rock or in one reported case a dod at your car for purposes to get you to stop to rob.

Also in earlier note, I thought if you overnighted in Laredo, crossed by say 8AM it is an easy drive to Queretaro(hotel location an issue for bypass) then 2nd night in Oaxaca you will have a pretty easy three day drive.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Thanks I have checked the travel state site too the advise not driving through Tamaulipas as well, so we will surely cross at Nuevo Laredo and into Monterrey. I know my trip is a few months away but I want to be well prepared


Prepare for the unexpected too. the pleasant stuff that happens along the way--that you can't really prepare for--that is often the best part of a long journey--if you don't mistake it for something you didn't plan for ahead of time.


----------



## DollyEstrada (Sep 12, 2012)

*Please read if you are planning on travelling in the northeast*

Please, please, please don't anyone travel to Tamualipas unless you really just can't avoid it and in that case stay on the toll roads, during the day!! I should start this off by saying that I am not in this for the shock value or to rain on anyone's parade but this is an extremely dangerous area for anyone right now. Please know that local media is under constant threat and attack from the drug cartels, you will not see half of what is going on here in any mexican newspaper or mexican news channel because THEY are throwing grenades at station head quarters, kidnapping and murdering reporters, they have even begun tracking down and murdering bloggers for reporting the truth.

Please don't doubt me, I joined this forum just to be able to say this to you, I have lost loved ones in all of this, innocent people are dying here. Don't come here. My intentions are the very best. Nuevo Laredo is not safe at this time and neither is Matamoros. Cash strapped cartels have turned to kidnapping to finance their operations. I see in this forum very little reference to the violence in this country which leads me to believe that either most of you are living in safer zones or that the forum has a policy of not talking about these things, which in light of recent internet based terrorism I can understand. If this is removed I will understand but if it saves a life it will be worth it. 

I am not being dramatic. There was another gun battle in my city (reynosa) today (sept 8th actually) we are talking car chases, heavy artillery and dead bodies folks, no joke. I have seen it. I have been forced to take shelter in a shopping mall because of grenades, I have been stranded for hours across town when the gangs have blockaded major highways with stolen semi trucks. I have seen them set up illegal checkpoints on highways and backroads, robbing vehicles and wallets and leaving people stranded (if you are lucky). Please be careful, please don't travel at night, please take a plane when possible, please don't travel by bus through Vera Cruz, Nuevo Laredo or Tamaulipas. Please know that the Mexican government is trying to put a positive spin on a losing war, do your homework and stay out of harms way. God bless you and your families!!


----------



## DollyEstrada (Sep 12, 2012)

One last thing: it should be known that the rules have changed. It used to be that Americans and tourists were off limits as targets for cartels because agressions against foriegn-nationals would bring unwanted attention and "heat" from Mexican and foriegn authorities. That was what it was like when I moved to this country seven years ago. Please know that there is a growing trend where a cartel will commit heinous acts and stage them to implicate a rival cartel, this is called "calentando la plaza" and is the fastest growing violent trend that we are seeing in the northeast border states. Warring cartels fighting for turf use this technique to shift the authorities attention towards the enemy cartel. (ie heinous murder with hallmarks of a certain cartel left purposely at the scene) Attacks against foriegn nationals and civilians are on the list of tactics being used. We are no longer off limits, we are fair game. Please be safe and God bless.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Dolly, your concerns do concern me and it is important to be careful.
We just had friends drive successfully Ciudad Victoria, Valle Hermosa, Los Indios on 6 September and we did the same on 7 September. Biggest difference was a significant increase in military & federal checkpoints that maybe added 1/2 hour to the trip. 
We NEVER drive at night, in fact we like to be through the border zone by 3-4PM, and try to be as aware as possible.
I do try to track via borderland beat but know not everything gets reported. I also think things will get worse before they get better.


----------

